# DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI



## Mattj63 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm looking for a DIY description on replacing the pads on my 2007GTI. Can't find anything specific in these forums. Anybody know of a source?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (Mattj63)*

If you're only doin pads...you can get DIY off the MKIV Forum..same routine....Front MKV calipers have "guide pins" holdin em to the carriers...8mm allen bit to remove and retorque..clean pins and grease em with "synthetic caliper grease" (VW uses floating calipers..they need to move smoothly to prevent brake drag)..torque: 22 ft lb. Front caliper pistons can be retracted with simple C clamp.
Rear pads...tools needed 13mm socket and 15mm open ended wrench (to hold guide pin nut while you loosen lock bolts, this needs to be a thin wrench..I ground down an old wrench to fit..or you could get a thin 15mm hub spanner from a bike shop). Again, pull guide pins out (under rubber boots) and clean/grease. Lock bolts, either buy new ones or clean and use some "locktite blue" on em..torque 6 ft lb. Rear caliper pistons MUST be retracted with a "caliper retraction tool" that turns piston while compressing it to avoid damage to e brake adjusters inside the caliper!







You can borrow this tool set at our local Autozone stores here..for FREE!...If you're flushing brake fluid too..be aware that the bleeding sequence for the MKV IS NOT the same as for older VW's...(RR, LR, RF, LF)...MKV sequence is LF...RF...LR...RR!







If you're planning on doin rotors too...the rears are a PITA...hard to get caliper carrier bolts out..and they're ONE TIME USE stretch torqued..super tight!


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (spitpilot)*

good info.. i'm doing Front only pad and rotors this weekend and a flush, had no idea sequence would be different
any other tips for doing the fronts?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (gtidylank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidylank* »_good info.. i'm doing Front only pad and rotors this weekend and a flush, had no idea sequence would be different
any other tips for doing the fronts?

Clean and regrease caliper guide pins with "synthetic caliper grease" torque on pins...22 ft lb.
"Clean if reusing"...says Bentley about caliper carrier mounting bolts....gotta pull caliper carrier to change your rotors...bolt torque 140 ft-lb...wheel lug torqe 90 ft lb. I use "brake quiet" on the pad backing (if pads don't come with antisqueal shims already installed at the factory) and put a little brake caliper grease on points of contact..seems to hold down squealin pretty good...put a little antisieze on the rotor hold down screw to make it ezier to come out next time...VW says NOT to use antisieze or any other lube on wheel lugs...there's some guys from the NE who beg to differ...here in CA I've always torqued wheel lugs dry (other mfgs like Toyota and BMW that I"ve read shop manuals for also say NO lube on wheel lugs)...you make the call... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I DO wipe a thin film of antisieze around the hub opening of the rotors and on the surface of the hub (make sure hub surface is clean and smooth...leaving grit/rust build up on the hub face can contribute to rotor warping...










_Modified by spitpilot at 8:36 AM 6-17-2009_


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_
leaving grit/rust build up on the hub face can contribute to rotor warping...









_Modified by spitpilot at 8:36 AM 6-17-2009_

Thanks for the info... **** I wish I knew the last part before... probably what contributed to my rotors warping already at 60K I don't ride the brakes but I have had my wheels on and of a couple dozen times


----------



## QRZ DX (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (Mattj63)*

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/date/2008/03
This link leads to a few other DIYs. One I want to see if how to do a DSG drain and re-fill. My dealer wants only $475.


----------



## QRZ DX (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (spitpilot)*

7mm or 8mm Allen?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (QRZ DX)*

8mm...buy a set from Sears..they have 'em on sale all the time for 1/2 price..everythign from 4mm thru 10mm for $20 or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mattj63 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (spitpilot)*

Thanks! Question. The initial reply says 15mm narrow wrench (which I have), and the linked DIY on golfmkv.net says 16mm.
Which is it? Different for different model or years?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: DIY for Brake Pad Replacement on MK5 GTI (Mattj63)*

15mm...is what I've used on VW rear lock nuts for years..including my MKV Rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

